# كتاب حول اقتصاديات المعادن ومشاريع التعدين



## dmaha (1 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى السلام عليكم
لو فى حد عندو كتاب حول اقتصاديات المعادن والتعدين بالعربى او بالانجيلزى فليتكرم ويقوم برفعه ، لأنى فى اشد الحاجة اليه . وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## احمد العربيي (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العربيي (7 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## dmaha (9 أبريل 2011)

يا عالم اخوكم لسه مستنى ، لو فى واحد ويتكرم ويخدمنا


----------



## aidsami (9 أبريل 2011)

سلام
من هنا تفضل.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63203-18.html


----------



## dmaha (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aidsami (15 أبريل 2011)

لا شكر على واجب


:28:
* Introduction to Mineral Exploration

*





رابط:
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=780987250


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2011)

سلام

يالها من صدفة، كتاب و لا في الاحلام :77:

رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد.

اتمنى ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب

http://www.newmont.com/interactive-annual/pdf/newmont-09-form-10k.pdf

و هذه المجلة
http://www.newmont.com/interactive-annual/pdf/newmont-09annualreport.pdf

بالتوفيق.:20:


----------

